# Havanese or Havanese Mix Breeder in MA area



## LBlas (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all. Looking for a Havanese (or mix) breeder in Massachusetts area. Any recommendations for a reputable breeder? 

Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LBlas said:


> Hi all. Looking for a Havanese (or mix) breeder in Massachusetts area. Any recommendations for a reputable breeder?
> 
> Thank you!


See my post in the thread on a N.E. Havanese breeder for recommendations. *NEVER EVER* buy a mixed breed dog!!! *NO* reputable breeder breeds mixed breed dogs, only puppy mills and backyard breeders. All mixed breed (or "designer breed") puppies in pet stores come from puppy mills, no matter WHAT the pet store personnel tell you. Reputable breeders don't cross breed and they don't ever sell to or through pet stores.

If you want a mixed breed puppy, there are always small, fluffy mixed breed dogs available for adoption from local recue groups. You can also adopt purebred havanese through Havanese Rescue, Inc. Rescue is the ONLY way that mixed breed puppies should change hands.

Sorry if I sound militant on this issues, but there are too many unwanted mongrels in this world without people purposely producing more. The ONLY reason to breed to dogs at all is to maintain and improve a breed, and to provide top quality, fully health tested dogs that are bred to breed standards.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, what Karen said.


----------



## LBlas (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for both for your input. I understand exactly what you are saying about not buying a mixed breed....please know I am looking for a companion dog and not to breed. So hope I did not offend anyone. I will definitely keep what you said in the back of my mind.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think we are offended. More just trying to warn you about buying a mixed breed puppy or any puppy. You could end up with a sick, unhealthy, unsocialized, hard to housebreak pup, if you go to the wrong breeder. I think a lot of people don't know a lot about buying a puppy. I was in that boat and ended up learning the hard way….Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No offense taken, just cringing.  You want your pet dog to be healthy, so that he/she has the best chance of a long life with you. If you are willing to take a chance, why not get a dog from the shelter or rescue, to save a pup that needs a home, and not encourage the breeding of more mutts?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LBlas said:


> Thank you for both for your input. I understand exactly what you are saying about not buying a mixed breed....please know I am looking for a companion dog and not to breed. So hope I did not offend anyone. I will definitely keep what you said in the back of my mind.


I was not thinking about whether you were going to breed&#8230; That really has no bearing on my comments. When you buy puppies from unethical breeders and puppy mills, you become part of the problem of too many unwanted dogs in the world. Your puppy may end up with a wonderful home. But what about her parents? They will, at best, be churning out way to many puppies at way to short intervals. At worst they will spend their entire lives in cramped, dirty cages. When thy no longer produce large litters frequently enough, if they are lucky they will be umped in some shelter. If they are unlucky, they will be taken out back, shot and thrown in the trash.

And it's not just the breeder dogs who suffer. You MIGHT beat the odds and get a healthy, good tempered puppy who is easy to house train from such a breeding establishment, but the odds are against it. You might pay less up-front, only to be saddled with high vet costs over the life of your pet. Or&#8230; you could be faced with a puppy who is almost impossible to fully house train, because s/he learned that it was OK to poop and pee where ever s/he stood on the wire mess floor of the pen the pups and their mother lived in.

You do yourself no favors by purchasing a poorly bred dog, and often they are close to or sometimes HIGHER priced than one from a reputable breeder. Buy form a reputable breeder of quality dogs, who health tests all their stock. It's the right thing to do, for you AND for the dogs. Don't support unethical breeders. If you want to "rescue" (or pay less) and don't mind taking chances on temperament, trainability or health, PLEASE do it through a rescue group or shelter, NOT by supporting people who are only interested in lining their pockets at the expense of innocent animals.


----------

